# My new rotary hammer drill wobbles.



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Where did you get it? Take it back.


----------



## VIPlumber (Aug 2, 2010)

It's not normal. I agree w/ Leah.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

check this with several bits, in the same manner you have; holding the bit into the air and look for wobble. If only one bit does it, the bit is bent. If they all do it, the shaft is bent or there is something wrong with the chuck.

If the problem is with the drill, take it back. It is not normal, typical, or acceptable.


----------



## rick112 (Apr 22, 2010)

I checked it with a few bits. It's definitely the drill. 
Thanks. I knew that Bosch tech was just trying to give me the brush off.

-rick


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

nap said:


> check this with several bits, in the same manner you have; holding the bit into the air and look for wobble. If only one bit does it, the bit is bent. If they all do it, the shaft is bent or there is something wrong with the chuck.
> 
> If the problem is with the drill, take it back. It is not normal, typical, or acceptable.


Nap - you teach me something new, just about every day. :thumbup:


----------



## grantala (Oct 7, 2010)

I have the Bosch Bulldog Xtreme and while there is some play in with the SDS bit, there is no wobble at all on the drill.. just as solid as any other normal drill. Take it back...


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

Faulty chucks are the #1 reason for returns of new drills. Take it back and exchange it post haste. There should be no wobble, play, or other funny business of that sort whatsoever, even in an inexpensive model


----------



## jencymikki (Apr 14, 2011)

The cordless hammer drill action is nowadays found on many drills. When first introduced on cordless drills, the hammer movement was not very powerful or a very reliable feature. With improvements in power cell technology and popularity of cordless batteries, and the hammer feature cordless drills has received greater and greater esteem. Let's look at the cordless hammer drill to see if it is really a viable alternative for a professional woodworker:The hammer action allows you to drill holes quickly into stone or any kind of masonry type material. While still rotating, the chuck and drill bit is still pushed forward usually by a spring sitting on an eccentric flange inside the cordless drills gearbox. This backward and forward movement is what causes a kind of "hammer" action pushing the drill bit forward.


----------

